

Facebook "one hundred percent" buying Plaxo - whacked_new
http://venturebeat.com/2008/01/14/facebook-buying-plaxo/

======
ALee
"Facebook may be inching towards Plaxo's (and others') vision of letting users
freely import and export their data from any site, including social networks
like Facebook, we're told."

I wonder what that means for OpenID?

